# Why don't we steal the whole NB intake system?



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

Rotate it so it hits under the headlight and stick a k&n on the end...
Thoughts?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

I honestly wonder if the SAI tubes would be long enough to reach it as it's show in your pic, let alone of you rotated it somehow... I think someone needs to work out a viable SAI delete before intakes will truly be able to take a huge step towards being fully functional instead of having to comply with a form as well.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_I honestly wonder if the SAI tubes would be long enough to reach it as it's show in your pic, let alone of you rotated it somehow... I think someone needs to work out a viable SAI delete before intakes will truly be able to take a huge step towards being fully functional instead of having to comply with a form as well.

If you rotated the tube they would be on the bottom so I think that would work...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

I say the MAF will be the tough part....


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Yeah it will probably have to be extended ala the VF Engineering piece. I've got a buddy at the dealer, I'll see if he can rustle up a p/n. Who knows that tube might be a hundred bucks knowing VW...


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

Wait a minute as I sit and brainstorm on this whole thing...

Why doesn't the NB have more horses than the jetta/rabbit? If the intake is to blame and the NB intakes system bypasses all that shouldn't it pick up more power?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

hmmmmm....


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

P/n for the intake tube is 1C0-129-684-BE. Cost is $44.17 retail. In case anyone wants to go at it...
I might look into this when I get back from vacation in 2 weeks.


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*

I own a 07 rabbit and an 07 NB, and the Beetle (stock) seems to have a little more power vs. the Rabbit when it was stock. I say this intake would be the way to go.


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (golfofdeath)*

does the new beetle has the same mass to moove ? you can't compare honestly


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

2007 rabbit Curb Weight: 2772 lbs
2007 new beetle Curb Weight: 2884 lbs. 
acording to http://www.edmunds.com


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

I have doubt over that , but anyways ... butt dino is butt dino


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you had a CAI and removed the plastic from the Jetta. this would look good over the empty area.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Actualy the 07 Rabbit 2 dr manual weighs in at 2975lbs and the beetle NON convertable weighs 2884. This is from http://www.vwwebsource.com Most of you cannot log in, but this is where all the vw specific specs are fou nd. 
The drag coef. of a NB is .38 and the rabbit is .32.


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

theres basically "zero" slack on the secondary air hoses, so unless the beetle intake hose flipped lines up just right it would most likely not work, besides buying that would be $$$ in difference to what a good CAI costs, plus more noise +power!!


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Turb0Chipped)*

i may give this a shot on sunday...the only things that may go wrong are ,as eveyrone said, the SAI hoses and i think that the first bend might be a little too acute. i gotta try this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for spending damn near $300 on a tube and a filter


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I already did it. Here is what I did:
























Works well, no check engine light yet.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am trying to make a deal with a shop. I trade Guitar for the CaI. If anything I will save some money.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (rjohns1)*

That is a dirty ass filter!








But nice job on the "make it fit" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

The filter is a used one from my MKII. We are currently working on the extension pipe to to put the filter down in the fender.
It will be replaced when done. Also, the tube will not be chrome. 
It makes a ton more power and no CEL.
If anyone wants one made... Hit me up.


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

200 miles and no check engine light. I also painted the beetle engine cover and chrome tube black. Check it out : 








According to my butt dyno, I gained a few ponies. It is a blast to drive now. I am very happy. Total cost was about $150, the beetle engine cover and tube were both about $50 bucks at the dealer. The cover weighs alot less than the original one too. I bought a spectre 90 degree piece, and two rubber couplers, and Kaputsport (my brother) gave me the filter, he had it in his 92 gti which he traded for his 2001 mkiv jetta.










_Modified by rjohns1 at 5:27 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (rjohns1)*

That Beetle intake tube is 32.33 + 8.85 SH at http://www.1stVWParts.com. OR you can order a Rabbit intake tube for 19.01 + 8.95 SH, which is what I did. I got the part last week.
The Rabbit part has a sharper bend in it than the Beetle part, but it has room to cut it down before the end, making it more like the Beetle part. I am waiting for a Spectre 90 degree elbow boot to arrive (part # 8791) to begin test fitting and part selection. I will try to remember to keep a picture account of my attempts and make a "yet another DIY intake from a [email protected] too cheap to shell out for a professionally designed part" post.








I so totally dig the Beetle engine cover. Only 50 bucks at the dealer you say??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (rjohns1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rjohns1* »_Total cost was about $150, the beetle engine cover and tube were both about $50 bucks at the dealer.

do you have a part number for that beetle engine cover?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

cover alone is 07K 103 925
its costing me 114 bones (canadian)...


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I actually gave my secret away without realizing it. I have a wholesale account. OOPS!


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just a quick update, I have over 2500 miles on the new intake with no CEL. I am very happy with it, and my gas milage has improved, I am averaging 50 miles more per tank. I am getting about 370 miles out of a full tank of fuel. I was getting consistently 320 miles with the stock air box.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (rjohns1)*

how big of a diameter should i get for the cone filter? gonna try this out very very shortly. ive got enough money to fool around a little bit now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

3" works fine.


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (dazekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazekiel* »_ OR you can order a Rabbit intake tube for 19.01 + 8.95 SH, which is what I did. I got the part last week.


I want to hear if this worked...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (rjohns1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rjohns1* »_the beetle engine cover and tube were both about $50 bucks at the dealer. 

Has anyone else gotten an engine cover for $50 at the dealer? Mine told me $80


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

It is $80 at the dealer. We have a wholesale account for the business we run.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_It is $80 at the dealer. We have a wholesale account for the business we run.

hook a brother up yo!


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

I tried offering the entire intake system, paint matched to your car for less then the sum of the parts from the dealer, but the mods shut me down, so...
I cannot offer it anymore, without paying some ridiculous fees to be an advertiser, not to mention all the ads I have to make, and everything else...
It just isn't cost effective...
Oh well... Your loss I guess...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

IM sent


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Update...
In my findings you DO need the Beetle intake tube for this to work...

Also probably need to extend the SAI tubes...


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been able to bring the bend around quite a bit further via cutting down the stock intake pipe. Unfortunately, time is not on my side and I haven't been able to go past a mock-up sitting in the garage. I haven't even had a chance to do a test fit yet.
I have one other problem. My lazy b45tard self is doing battle with my cheap b45tard self. And it is currently a stalemate.


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (dazekiel)*

Between the hood and the battery I just don't see it fitting...
The beetle part will solve all this...


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (l3lacksheepsquad)*

Could be. But I will forge on ahead....someday. If it doesn't work...darn. If it does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (dazekiel)*

Yeah, if it doesn't work you are only out 15 bucks for the intake part, you'd have to buy the beetle one anyway...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

im just about to break down and buy an intake for ****s sake...
...but i just cant justify spending the cash








so ive been thinking to myself lately, theres 2 choices in my eyes:
-find a way to make the SAI tubes longer
-cut/relocate/plastic weld the biggest SAI hose fitting further down on the stock intake tube. does anyone know how much the stock rabbit intake tube is from the TB to the MAF? if its reasonable, ill pick up 2 of them and try and fab something up. the plastic might be a little too thin, might be able to work something out though. who knows, its worth a shot. i got a soldering iron and determination


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
-find a way to make the SAI tubes longer


C'mon Chris...
Heater hose and connectors are sold at auto parts stores... that's my plan.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (l3lacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3lacksheepsquad* »_
C'mon Chris...
Heater hose and connectors are sold at auto parts stores... that's my plan.

that IS true...however, will it be able to connect to the existing SAI hoses without sliding it over and making it look like a hack job?








also another thing to think about is that still really doesnt do too much good because that second SAI hose is sort of on a big bend on the tube...that is, unless you want a "true" CAI like the carbonio. im aiming to do a short ram; north eastern winters are BRUTAL, not to mention there tend to be a **** ton of puddles here even when it rains for 15 mins http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

